# help needed with slattach



## alexe100 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi again,

I am trying to "create" a network interface bound to the serial port COM1 (/dev/cuad0). I am issuing these commands:

slattach -l -f -s 9600 /dev/cuad0
->This command runs well.

Then I need to "map" the ready serial port to a network interface, right?

ifconfig XXX 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.2
How do I know whitch interface must be placeed in the xxx section? I have to put there the interface that slattach returns, right? I cant see it.

Please, could you help me?

Alex


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/slip.html


----------



## alexe100 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you once again!

Its is an 'l' not a 1. Got it!


Very nice handbook!

Alex


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2008)

alexe100 said:
			
		

> Very nice handbook!


It really is :e


----------

